
Tesla announces solar panel system for $50 a month - vasco
https://electrek.co/2019/08/16/tesla-solar-rental-service-solar-panel-system/
======
bradknowles
I don’t see the rental options anywhere on this page.

Can someone help me figure out what I’m missing?

